# DRIVING



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Where's the prozac? My son is a straight A student in high school but, when he gets behind the wheel in my truck well







. I think driving came to me as a second nature growing up so, he must take after his mother







Any suggestions?Thank goodness He's an only child.
Wood


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

How about lots of practice and a good insurance policy!

No kidding...
Some people just have a natural driving ability that others don't have. And some NEVER GET IT!

I have gone through the drivers training of 2 of my own children. Girls drive too fast, and boys drive too crazy.

I also train many young people to drive large fire trucks. Some of them aren't bad...and some should never sit behind the wheel. I've seen many accidents in my day. With fire trucks, and everything else.
STORY:
There was a wreck on the base 3 days ago, and the car rolled 6 times end over end. There was 3 guys in there, and alcohol was a factor. How do you roll a car that many times (end over end) when the highest speed limit on the base is 35 mph? (and we are talkin' flat terrain here!)

If I had any advice to give...and I always do when it comes to safety...
Teach your children the art of DEFENSIVE DRIVING! You don't know when you will run across one of those (people who don't have it) talking on a cell phone while changing the CD in a snowstorm with TEXAS plates! (Just kidding Vern!)


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

A friend of mine suggest to wear a seatbelt, and a blindfold. And to go to church every Sunday.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

> Talking on a cell phone while changing the CD in a snowstorm with TEXAS plates! (Just kidding Vern!)


Actually I would believe it Pete, I've seen how some of these Texans can drive.







The ones ya got to really watch out for here are the ones with the Mexico plates.


----------

